# calico/axanthic X calico/axanthic



## onthillside (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi every one,
With the retirement of Neil Sonnermann, I have been lucky enough to have been given the opportunity to continue where Neil left off with this project. 

For those that are familiar with Neils work it is numbers 449(f) 452(f) 460(m) 461(m) and for those that dont know Neils work, this is 2 adult pairs of BHP's that carry the calico genes and are also het for axanthic. This was Neils last project and involves about 14 years of selective breeding to produce this line. I dont think anyone else will be pairing calico/axanthic het to calico/axanthic het yet and both pair bred this season for the first time with some amazing results. Male 460 is what cathy(Neils better half) considered almost Hypo. Male 461 was her favourite and has very high white base colour, and is the father of some of the "pin stripe" axanthics produced by Neil. 

As you all can probably tell i'm very excited!!!!!!

There are some fantastic BHP's being produced in Oz these days and i'm thrilled to be a part of it all.

I will keep everyone updated as the project develops.

T


----------



## scorps (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## pythrulz (Feb 20, 2011)

Well best of luck sounds like a rewarding project some pics good would be good


----------



## congo_python (Feb 20, 2011)

ok...... any pics???


----------



## girdheinz (Feb 20, 2011)

Please clarify for me the mode of inheritence of calico? It's my understanding that it is not a simple single gene trait and is not really understood. I realise that axanthic is recessive, but i guess you will have to hold all the offspring to adulthood to see which ones may go calico (being as you can't tell until at least 18 months of age to 2.5 years of age . Please correct me if i am wrong? 

Sounds like fun if you have the room for many many adult bhp's

Gird


----------



## onthillside (Feb 20, 2011)

Gird, you are correct re calico and there is still a lot more work/research to be done in this regards. 

There are pics on Neils web

http://neilsaspidites.blogspot.com/

T


----------



## onthillside (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
Here are some pics as promised. First is male 461. He is the sire to some of the "pinstripes" bred by Neil.














Second is male 460. Very light in colour and if you look closely he may be changing(a bit early to tell)


----------



## UlarSawa (Mar 9, 2011)

All the best with them this year. 

regards,

C.J.


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice looking collection should be extremely rewarding when the hatchys come


----------



## onthillside (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is female 449. She is 100% het axanthic and from a calico female. She will be paired with male 461 and will produce high quality pinstripe axanthics and het axanthics. Its anyone guess at this stage about the calico side of things.


----------



## dee4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good luck T, I hope all goes well for you. Will be interesteing to see if 460 changes for you.

I 've seen these animals on several occasions and the pics certainly don't do them justice.

Cheers Rob


----------



## -Katana- (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness!

Stunning animals and very desirable.


----------



## onthillside (Mar 9, 2011)

Rob,
Thanks mate. Yeah i tried with flash, no flash, and hard to get a pic that shows them as they are, and you are right they look even more stunning in the flesh. 

T


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey T.

Top project, definitely some interesting genetics in those animals! I look forward to seeing future offspring, I expect some cracker animals that you'll have no choice but to hold back... Hope you intend on having alot of cage space in the future...:lol: 

Top stuff, love projects!
Den


----------



## onthillside (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi all,
I have just finished setting up a web page with heaps of pics for everyone. Pics are of this BHP project, but also heaps of other pics of animals i have had over the years. Enjoy. T's BHP's

T


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jun 21, 2011)

gorgeous bhp's. the more i see of them, the more i want 1.


----------



## onthillside (Aug 22, 2011)

The first girl is due to lay on 13/9.




T


----------



## slide (Aug 25, 2011)

Bet you cant wait, fingers crossed for your project. 
Is that 8 lumps in her belly? ...Not long now : )


----------



## onthillside (Sep 14, 2011)

Great news. Female 452 just finished laying.
A huge effort on her behalf laying 17 eggs ALL fertile.
T


----------



## dee4 (Sep 14, 2011)

Congrats T, well worth all the effort. Hope incubation goes as well for you.


----------



## deebo (Sep 14, 2011)

my fingers are crossed for you T! 17 eggs sounds like a massive effort....how big was the girl?

Could be some interesting bubs from the sounds of the parents.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## onthillside (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks Dee4.

Dave, she is a big girl and was about 10kg going into winter.
The clutch mass was 2,531grams, eggs average 149grams with the largest 163 grams.
T


----------



## UlarSawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Congratulations T.
All the best with the incubation.

regards,

CJ


----------



## onthillside (Sep 15, 2011)

Pic of the eggs.


----------



## euphorion (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow. Good work from your little lady right there!


----------



## onthillside (Sep 30, 2011)

Great news for a second time!
Female 449 laid another huge clutch of 18 eggs 2 days ago.
Due to the large clutch size of these 2 girls I am now taking additional orders for both Axanthic/Calico and also Het Axanthic/Calico.
T


----------



## dee4 (Nov 24, 2011)

How did the ratio of Possible Hets & Ax's go mate, any heads out yet?


----------



## onthillside (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Rob,
The first clutch has started to hatch. 8 hatchling out so far with 3 axanthic's, 1 with a solid black stripe down its spine, looks great.
I will post some pics after they shed.
T


----------



## slide (Nov 28, 2011)

Thats awesome T, cant wait to see the pics! Congrats!
Will be cool to see the outcome of both clutches.
Ahhhhhh soooo jealous! : )

Aaron


----------



## dee4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I bet your excited T, look forward to the pics.


----------



## onthillside (Feb 15, 2012)

A few pics of the hatchlings.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Feb 15, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Jarden (Feb 15, 2012)

Absolute crackers mate good work


----------



## lgotje (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## meatman (Feb 15, 2012)

Great looking snakes T


----------



## UlarSawa (Feb 16, 2012)

onthillside said:


> View attachment 238662
> View attachment 238663
> View attachment 238664
> A few pics of the hatchlings.



Awesome looking snakes there T. Congratulations!

regards,

CJ


----------



## zulu (Feb 16, 2012)

UlarSawa said:


> Awesome looking snakes there T. Congratulations!
> 
> regards,
> 
> CJ



They are certainly high quality BHPs!


----------



## DerekRoddy (Feb 16, 2012)

Yes they are. Killer brother!

D


----------



## onthillside (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks heaps every one.
T


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 16, 2012)

Really love the contrast between the two! 
Can't wait to get an axanthic one day.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 3, 2012)

Loving the 3rd one very nice


----------



## smithson (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow nice az bud!!!!!!


----------



## Dapple (Apr 9, 2012)

T, where is the waiting list for the upcoming season of hatchies ? they look great mate !


----------



## onthillside (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Dapple,
Send me a pm if you are interested in one this season. There is still 1 maybe 2 spots left for axanthic/calico and hets are still available as well.
Regards,
T






Dapple said:


> T, where is the waiting list for the upcoming season of hatchies ? they look great mate !


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi T, 

Just out of curiousity, how much do Axanthics go for?


----------



## raycam01_au (Apr 9, 2012)

Fantastic, now sell me some


----------



## onthillside (Apr 11, 2012)

raycam01_au said:


> Fantastic, now sell me some



How many would you like???


----------



## onthillside (Sep 19, 2012)

both girls are gravid again this year.
orders for axanthics with calico genes are full, still taking orders for 66% het axanthic with calico genes.


----------



## Dapple (Sep 19, 2012)

big girls !

heres my girl, taken today. about 1.5 - 2 wks away
View attachment 265551




- - - Updated - - -

Cant wait to see how the cake turns out after the bake.

I am on your list to nab one 



onthillside said:


> both girls are gravid again this year.
> orders for axanthics with calico genes are full, still taking orders for 66% het axanthic with calico genes.
> 
> View attachment 265542
> View attachment 265543


----------



## onthillside (Sep 19, 2012)

Dapple said:


> big girls !



Yeah they both had 18 eggs each last year.


----------



## onthillside (Oct 4, 2012)

452 laid another huge clutch of eggs this year. 19 in total 17 fertile.




Orders for axanthics are full, but still taking orders for 100% and 66% hets.

T


----------



## anthony91 (Oct 4, 2012)

these are beautiful snakes man! what kind of price do you sell these for? 

cheers


----------



## smithson (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats t wen is the next one going to lay for you


----------



## onthillside (Oct 4, 2012)

smithson said:


> Congrats t wen is the next one going to lay for you



Next one is due in 3 days.
Regards,
T


----------



## cathy1986 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow love love love  how much would a hatchie go for ???


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 4, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> wow love love love  how much would a hatchie go for ???



How much would you think is a reasonable price? Everyone has dfferent ideas.

Cheers Ian


----------



## onthillside (Oct 7, 2012)

449 laid today. 18 eggs 
still taking orders for hets.
T


----------



## onthillside (Dec 16, 2012)

A couple of hets from this year.


----------



## onthillside (Jul 7, 2013)

It looks like another good year for this project. Orders are now open for this years hatchies.
Axanthic/calico and 66% pos hets.
also Axanthic (pictured) and 100% hets


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 7, 2013)

onthillside said:


> It looks like another good year for this project. Orders are now open for this years hatchies.
> Axanthic/calico and 66% pos hets.
> also Axanthic (pictured) and 100% hets



Love the black and white, what are these guys going for? Pm if ya want.


Rick


----------



## onthillside (Dec 1, 2013)

Another good year for this project.


----------



## scorps (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi Mate,

Do you have any pictures of older animals, in particular clutches from the 2011 season?


----------

